# Time for Roll Call...



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

hey there folks, figure its time to take a roll call. So stuff like age, gender, location, years racing cross, racing category etc.

me---27 male Sacramento (norcal). this is my second season (although i did do my first race 3 years ago). mens C still. 

jeremy

the pic is one bikenerd took, thanks frank.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Real name = Brooke (but I'm a guy)
Location = Vancouver, WA (across the Columbia River from Portland, OR)
Age = 40

This is my third season racing. I've got two young kids so I feel pretty good if I get in 6-8 races each season. I'm looking at 7 this year.

I've raced C's, B's and this year the Master 35+ B's. If I could drop the 30 pounds I gained after my first child was born, I might be fast.

EDIT: I got into cross racing almost by accident. I've been riding bikes all my life. In the late 80's and early 90's I was big into mtb riding. Then I got heavily involved in climbing (where my screen name comes from) and the riding took a back burner. When I got married I moved to the Chicago burbs -- no climbing to speak of -- so I got back on the bike. I did mucho riding down in Palos and the occasional ride at Kettle. I also started commuting.

A couple years later, my wife, our new daughter, and I moved our west. I figured I would continue riding the mtb. Well, it turns out that trips to the trailhead are 40 minutes plus in the car. For me, family time comes first. So all my rides started from my front door -- on the road. Still, I craved the challenge that climbing and mtb riding gave me so I looked into racing. Road racing seemed pretty intimidating. I accidentally stumbled on the Cross Crusade web site and started looking into cyclocross more and more. I went to a couple races to watch and bought a bike and raced the next year.

For me, cross is ideal racing. I have a lot of races I can go to within an hour's drive. The races are pretty short. They are spectator friendly if the fam wants to come. And the vibe is really cool. Plus I have a reason to push my limits -- something I really crave.


Pic is a proof from the PDX short track mtb series this summer ...


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

OK, I'm in.

Frank, 40 years old, this is my 4th partial season of 'cross, moved up to B's.
Folsom (Sacramento area) CA
Built a new bike this year (custom steel Rock Lobster) and switched to tubies, so I guess I should get serious and actually practice my skills.

I'll counter Jeremy's picture that I took with one of me that he took -


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I hope I did the thing with the picture right--My name is John, i'm 44 with two young children. I have been road racing maybe 20 years, mtb for maybe 12 and cross for about 6. I enjoy the chance to race every weekend this time of year without having to stay overnight, I'm pretty much just a local hack racer but will be rolling the dice at nationals in both the vets and elite category. My greatest cycling accomplishment was drinking so much water I fell into a coma for two days in Costa Rica.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*sorry old pic*

matt. age 42, 4th season racing but year 2 was non race as had a new child, last year was clawing back to form. slammed at work but finally getting it back, actually feel fast now and then. Race C's, Masters 40 (get killed by the 1s,2s and 3s) or Masters 40 B's if they have the class. (rare in SoCal) raced MTB's back in the day, came out of cycling hibernation in the mid 90's. all around cheapskate frankenbiker, sometimes retrogrouch and at 200 plus tubular devotee.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> matt. age 42, 4th season racing but year 2 was non race as had a new child, last year was clawing back to form. slammed at work but finally getting it back, actually feel fast now and then. Race C's, Masters 40 (get killed by the 1s,2s and 3s) or Masters 40 B's if they have the class. (rare in SoCal) raced MTB's back in the day, came out of cycling hibernation in the mid 90's. all around cheapskate frankenbiker, sometimes retrogrouch and at 200 plus tubular devotee.


wow 5 posts and 3 include a white Specialized cx bike (im on one too, just cant tell from my pic), cool.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*mine was a tad short*

I had an older (red and black) Specialized that the white was a warranty replacement for. they shortened the TT so I sadly parted wit it.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Ummmm, dude...*

...when people speak of dismounts in 'cross, I don't think that anyone is referring to the wheel(s)....


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

*Here You Go*

I'll mix things up a little bit by throwing an italian Alan into the mix.

Name: Heidi
Age: 29 (30 cx racing age)
Location: Bawlmer, hon.
Years riding: 2 in January.
Years racing cx: This is season #2, if you count the three B races I did last season.
Category: A

I'm posting this picture because it makes me laugh... I tried and failed to ride the sand pit! 
The other good picture I have of me this season is entirely over-posted.









https://www.dennisbike.com/


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

Name: Luke
Years: 5
Races: B (maybe try some A's this year)
No picture cause I am too dumb to know how to post one.


----------



## mattv2099 (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm a 27 year old male from northwest washington. This is my second season racing 'cross. I race in the B class in the ECC series. I also plan on making appearances at the BC Cross cup series, round #2 of the USGP and many other northwest races.


----------



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

Name: Chad
Age: 30
Location: Philly
Years riding: 3 years riding.
Years racing cx: 1st season racing cross, road racing 2 years
Category: B cross(some A non uci), cat 2 road
Bike : Kona Major Jake


I love the Alans... very nice. Me wants one!


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

*socal*

I'm a Southern California racer. 27. just got married, so that makes putting in a lot of hours on the bike trickier.
Just started racing cross on 10-2, and I'm desperately looking forwarad to the next one already.

Used to race DH mtb for about five years, gave it up because the drops kept getting bigger and I didn't want to die. Took a few years off, then started riding (not racing XC) to get more in shape. Took up adventure racing for four years but I gave it up because I couldn't keep up with the training demands and after a while that spot can just burn you out. This year I thought I'd focus back on cycling for my competitive fix, so I started road racing (TT, RR, Crit). I bought a cross bike a few years back, but never used it for cross, so this year I decided to throw my hat in the ring. It seemed fun and I'd always wanted to do it because all my friends in Portland (where I grew up) did it.

It'l been fun, I'll be racing C's after trying my first race in D's. I doubt I'd ever make it up to Bs because can't imagine getting enough time to get fit enough to do that.

I'm enjoying the group here. y'all know it all and are really cool people.

all I've got for pics on the cross bike are shots from this last weekend.


----------



## Reneec (Jan 2, 2003)

*Here goes . . .*

Another Alan chick . . . 

Name: Renee
Age: 36
Location: Madison
Years racing cx: This is season two . . . one year of C category, followed by one year of no serious biking due to torn ACL/Meniscus and surgery and rehab and now I've gotten the okay to return to racing and I'm racing the A races
And I have a cx website for the local racing scene - www.madcross.org


----------



## CAT4ever (Sep 1, 2005)

*Hey all*

Name: Brandon
Age:31
Location: Colorado
Status: Happily married with 2 kids
Life: M.D./Ph.D. student (pediatric neurology before somebody asks)
Racing: Beginner/Sport (next year) for MTB; 4s for road and 'cross

This is my first year racing seriously. I dabbled in MTB racing for a few years before biting the bullet this year. I love it. (Un)fortunately I was laid low by a knee injury and appendicitis in July. I have (Un) in parantheses because, if it were not for my injuries, i would not have been attracted to 'cross. I am looking forward to my first race this weekend.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey, that looks suspisciously like a ROAD BIKE!!


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> ...when people speak of dismounts in 'cross, I don't think that anyone is referring to the wheel(s)....


FastTack baby!


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

jroden said:


> I hope I did the thing with the picture right--My name is John, i'm 44 with two young children. I have been road racing maybe 20 years, mtb for maybe 12 and cross for about 6. I enjoy the chance to race every weekend this time of year without having to stay overnight, I'm pretty much just a local hack racer but will be rolling the dice at nationals in both the vets and elite category. My greatest cycling accomplishment was drinking so much water I fell into a coma for two days in Costa Rica.


that's pretty awesome finishing a race carrying an exploded bike. did you make it? how far did you have to go?


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Age: 34
Location: Seattle

I'm racing in the Emerald City Series this year as well as some other local races as there are plenty. I'm a triathlete/cyclist who figured this might help keep me in shape during the fall/winter. After three races I'm starting to think triathlon might be used to get me in shape for Cross. I took a couple months off from training and rode my first race three weeks ago and about burst my lungs. 

Matt,

Looks like our pictures were taken at the same point at South Seatac.


----------



## mattv2099 (Aug 27, 2004)

giovanni sartori said:


> Matt,
> 
> Looks like our pictures were taken at the same point at South Seatac.


  yup... It took me until the last lap of last sundays race before I found the rideable line up that hill! If you took it wide you could easily ride the outside line... We were all running the inside line. That race kicked my ass.


----------



## CAT4ever (Sep 1, 2005)

*Yep...*



vonteity said:


> Hey, that looks suspisciously like a ROAD BIKE!!


it is the only one I could get to upload before I ran out of time/ patience


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

mattv2099 said:


> yup... It took me until the last lap of last sundays race before I found the rideable line up that hill! If you took it wide you could easily ride the outside line... We were all running the inside line. That race kicked my ass.


Ok, here's a shot of me riding that little run up last Sunday. It was more packed down by the time i raced. Even the sand pit was totally rideable. I'll do my intro later.


----------



## TNSquared (Apr 30, 2003)

Todd
Memphis, TN
38
3rd year racing cross - perpetual midpack C

cross around here is definitely grass roots, and great fun

WALRUS - if you happen to see this, in the end I kept the reparto corse crosser. sold the mtb instead cuz it just crashed too much.


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

i want some pictures of Sabine


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi all!
Name: Mike Zanconato
Age: 29
Region: New Belgium....... I mean New England

My first cross race was the BCA cross race in Pittsfield, MA back in 92 I think? For those that may remember, it was when it was still at the Pittsfield State Forest. I raced the junior citizen race. I have loved cross ever since.

I stopped racing for awhile from 2001-2003 to focus on the business, but came back last year in the Cs. I am now running in the Bs and look forward to a great season leading up to Nationals in Providence. I am already getting excited about that weekend!


----------



## Sabine (Aug 10, 2004)

argylesocks said:


> i want some pictures of Sabine


Sure. Here I am after cross nationals in Napa.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

steve_e_f said:


> that's pretty awesome finishing a race carrying an exploded bike. did you make it? how far did you have to go?


oddly enough, I won, it was just a jog to the pit from where the tire flopped off the wheel. I'd wager that's about my half dozenth tubular roll off.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*what club is that?*

we have a guy here in socal with that same kit. great faux belgian nat'l look. bravo!


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

Our club is Hup United. Check us out at www.hupunited.com

The original group was a bunch of us who worked at Seven Cycles. Zac Daab got the whole thing going, and really got it off the ground. Over the past couple of years, it has grown to include riders from all over the US and one good fella in Canada. 

You have probably been seeing Bernard at the races in SoCal. Tell him Mike Z says hi!


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

zank said:


> Our club is Hup United. Check us out at www.hupunited.com
> 
> The original group was a bunch of us who worked at Seven Cycles. Zac Daab got the whole thing going, and really got it off the ground. Over the past couple of years, it has grown to include riders from all over the US and one good fella in Canada.
> 
> You have probably been seeing Bernard at the races in SoCal. Tell him Mike Z says hi!


Hupunited sounds like a football (soccer) term. Hup Holland is a very popular chant in Holland for football. Did it originate from that?


----------



## cxrcr (Jul 21, 2002)

*'nother mid-atlantic rider*

Name: Judd
Age: 34
Location: Reston, VA
Year's racing CX: 10+, racing 35+ this year after dabbling in the A's and B's. Started racing 'cross in New England in 1994 after moving back to the US. Moved to the Virginia in 2000 and was glad to see the 'cross bug had finally traveled south. 
Bikes: 2x Fuji Cross Pro's


----------



## sashax (Aug 9, 2005)

Name: Sasha
Location: San Francisco
Age: 37
Experience: Well, as I said, one race so far. Racing C, at this point. And now that I've done one race, I have a list of $600 worth of upgrades I want for my bike.

(and no, I have no idea what's going on in this picture)


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

*here I go*

wuzup gals and fellas-

I'm 16 m from Bay Area. last weekend was my first cross race-Pilarcitos #1. I got second in the juniors, (out of 5) but it was still f**king hard. it was about has hard as the MTN races I do, b/c i'm always at the from hammerin w/ the other fast juniors there, too. I would have got 7th if i had raced the C's. Pretty good.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*That's it*

Yeah my name is Michael Halasy, I am a new to cyclocross rider, 34 married, ride road and play tennis, golf, flyfishing, and bowhunting for deer. Also downhill skiing....Borrowed a friends cross bike and rode one race so far...rode C....did alright..Used to ride BMX a LOT as a kid...did a lot of freestyle stuff..ramps and street. Pulled a riding 360 on my POS old steel mountain bike yesterday..Riding a specialized road bike now..Any advice on what type of cross bike to buy?...thinking of a Trek XO1..Any Ideas?? Also has anyone seen the reviews on the new Specialized Tricross?


----------



## p lo (Sep 26, 2002)

*colorado*

36, man it is weird to say that age still to me, as i feel like a kid still (until the race starts.....). but i actually have a 5 month year old kid and looking forward to cross this year a lot, even if the training has been sparce and the expectation are low.......

race masters and b's ( or the 3s here in CO)


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

No pic of me on a cross bike, but:
Marty,
32,
married,
one child,
Raced my first cross race back in the early 90's on an old Bontrager Race mtb and was hooked. I've only raced sporadically since then. I'm generally too cheap to drive TOO far for a race. I always enter B's. Time in the saddle is more cost efficient, balanced with finish ability(usually mid pack or better). Been mountain biking for 16 years though with some racing there. No road racing for me. Don't even own a proper road bike.


----------



## bloodthirstylust (Jan 7, 2005)

i'm will, i live in san diego and i'm 24. i started riding/racing mountain bikes in 1991 and racing cross in about 97 back in england. did 3 seasons then stopped for a while. right now i'm not really racing but maybe i'll convince myself to do the race here in san diego next month. sorry no photo.


----------



## cbass (Nov 14, 2001)

*charm city*

Chris
34
Baltimore
3rd season of CX
killer B's

I'll do MAC & MABRA races as I can fit them into my schedule with a goal of finding my legs in time for Nationals where I'll race 35+ and B's.

This photo is from the Ed Sander race last weekend.


----------



## jmeerse (Nov 12, 2004)

*I'm...*

John, 36, Portland Maine, been racing cx 10 yrs, current ride is an old Cannondale CAAD3 (first C-dale CX produced?), doing Master's 35 now, though I've moved through B's, and spent a year off the back in the A's.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

Name: Dave
Age: 23
Location: New Hampshire
Bike: '05 Cannondale Cross, FSA Gossamer MegaEXO crank, Shimano 105 components, Nevuation wheels.

I've been racing mtb for a few years and just started racing road and cyclocross this year. I've only done a few training races and one actual race but so far I love cross. I"m a cat 5 in road and a Men's C in cross right now. Here's a the only pic that I have of myself racing cross, was taken at the UNH cross series.


----------



## bigpun (Apr 15, 2005)

*I'll play*

I lurk here all the time, but I don't think that I have ever posted anything. I mainly just dig reading all the race reports.

Name: Andy
Age: 30
Bike: Ridley Supercross

The picture is from the Bloomer Park CX in Michigan. I took 9th in the A's. I've been racing cross for a couple of years, but this is the first year I'm taking it seriously. I also spend a fair amount of time racing on the road


----------



## bigpun (Apr 15, 2005)

*Damn it!*

I found a better picture that I should have posted. UCI race in MI.

Cheers


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

Sabine said:


> Sure. Here I am after cross nationals in Napa.


ahhh....


----------



## Roger___ (Apr 8, 2004)

me---35 years old from Auburn, master's A &/or SS, third year racing CX (did random CX races two years prior)


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

me and my girl









im a part time rock star.


----------



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

*Cheers*

Andrew, 28
London/Kingston, ON
Riding and racing MTBs and road a long time, 1st year racing CX. 
Sr. Men, Southern Ontario and Eastern Ontario series (no A/B/C--fields are too small)
Committed but unmarried. Children include an '05 Kona JtS, '99 Kula, Trek project one road bike, and a Fuel 95


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Don't post here much, but here I go...*

I've done exactly 1 cross race, 2 yrs ago. I plan on doing more this year (yea, I know the season is well under way!). 
Name; Mark
age; 46 yrs old
Did that 1 cross race 2 yrs ago on my old Bianchi SS. I didn't finish last  . 
Plan to do the Lower Allen classic in Camp Hill this year, same class (C-D'oh!) Maybe if I'm brave (or stoopid) I'll do the old farts race as well. I'd also like to do the PA championships in Marysville Pa. We'll see about others. Difficult to balance being a soccer dad/violin dad/husband/racer wanna-be!
My current frankenbike is an old Gitane that I've set up as a 1x9. It ain't pretty but it works...


----------



## SteveCnj (Oct 6, 2003)

jeremyb said:


> hey there folks, figure its time to take a roll call. So stuff like age, gender, location, years racing cross, racing category etc.
> 
> me---27 male Sacramento (norcal). this is my second season (although i did do my first race 3 years ago). mens C still.
> 
> ...


Name: Steve, (obviously, see screen name)
Location: Northern NJ
Age: 44

Second full season doing 'cross. I was a runner in high school/college and started riding at about that time as well. I did a few road races (only 2 or 3) back when I first started riding, but then rode recreationally for 20 years or so, while running competitively and playing lots of adult league hockey. 

About 5 years ago, decided to give bicycle racing a try again, and gradually got into 'cross three years ago. It definetly prefer 'cross to road racing. Most races in NJ are run in two groups: A and "Everyone but A", which is where I fit in. This summer I even took my 'cross bike out and used it for three MTB races, which were great fun as well. 

The picture below is actually from one of those MTB races about a month ago. (note the camelback).


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

*From GA*

Name: Trish aka Sadlebred
Team: OTR Cycling-Strenflex
Location: Atlanta, GA
Age: 31

I've been racing cross since it's inception in GA about 5-6 years ago. For several years, it was just "Women," but we now have Women's A and B. I race Women's A in non-UCI races and Women's B at UCI races as I don't have an international license. I'm average middle-of-the-pack-fodder except the occasional good results, usually in cold, nasty, muddy, perfect CX conditions.

My goal for this season is a top 10 placing at CX Nats in Master Women 30-34. 

I also keep up Southeastern Cycling, the racing website for Georgia and the Carolinas. www.southeasterncycling.com.


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

Name: Dave aka DP aka SuperDave 
Team: Bicycle Centers Racing
Location: Auburn WA (between Seattle/Tacoma)
Age: 35, racing age 36 UCI cross age 37 (confused? me too)
Racing: mtbs since 91, expert. road since 94, usually only 5 or so races per year, Cat 4 or Master. Cross since 2002, Master A, mid pack at the big races on a good day. .


----------



## davidh (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello
David from Charlotte, NC 
32 yrs old
Brand new to cyclocross but have raced mtb for almost 4 years. Looking forward to my first race the end of this month and hopefully I will not get dropped too bad.


----------



## davidh (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Michael, just curious what you specialize in pa wiseand where are you located?





physasst said:


> Yeah my name is Michael Halasy, I am a new to cyclocross rider, 34 married, ride road and play tennis, golf, flyfishing, and bowhunting for deer. Also downhill skiing....Borrowed a friends cross bike and rode one race so far...rode C....did alright..Used to ride BMX a LOT as a kid...did a lot of freestyle stuff..ramps and street. Pulled a riding 360 on my POS old steel mountain bike yesterday..Riding a specialized road bike now..Any advice on what type of cross bike to buy?...thinking of a Trek XO1..Any Ideas?? Also has anyone seen the reviews on the new Specialized Tricross?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Eric
38
Racing B's or Mens 35+
Custom Orbea Cross

Still waiting for medical clearance to race again after a severe crash in the State RR ended my season and borked my shoulder (3rd degree separation and broken scapula).


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*I have to race me some cx nationals...*



Sabine said:


> Sure. Here I am after cross nationals in Napa.


or at least get my girlfriend to try it...
damn..i hope that was a joke and not a "misclick" of the mouse out of your
computer's picture folder...


----------



## xcountry41 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Show my face*

O.K .,I thought I'd show my face.
I've been on for a while now and my roots are in cross country MTB. I have poked a little fun in some of my posts at what I have perceived as roadieness over the past few weeks but truth be told I love my 04 giant TCR carbon1 and spend as much time on it as I do my Dekerf Team SL hardtail. I have been intigued with cross for years but this was finally the year to do it!
I'm Gary, 43 ,Ft. Saskatchewan, Alberta, (Edmonton area), Canada
Married, 3 children 15,13,11
I have raced cross country off and on over the past 15 years as family life permitted.I'm a shift worker so training is tough but competition is what motivates me best. Podiumed at provincial championships as a masters racer but now focus more as a coach for my kids.

My son,15 is provincial Cat 5 road champion and U-17 expert mens provincial XC champ, my 13 yr old daughter is U-15 women provincial XC champion,My 11 yr old girl raced her first xc races this summer and finished first both times.
I've raced three cross races so far this season. People told me that it hurt and they are right. My first race ever was my best placing so far it was the E-town classic on the same course they held Nationals in 2002 . I was 7th/25 in sport class. (masters don't get thier own cat until provincials) had to race against some young guys but it's all good.
This past weekend (thanksgiving up here) we had a double header Sat.and Sun. in Edmonton and I finished top 10 both days. Provincial championships are in Red deer, Alberta. at the end of October. I'm really liking cyclocross I built some practice barriers and read everything I can. Nice to meet you guys and gals.
These pictures are from this past weekend.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*I'm in!*

age is 40, male from SE Pennsylvania (MAC series and some MABRA).
Started racing cross last year, 4 races in the B's. This year started out in the B's but seem to be racing in the 35+ now and will probably continue.
Been racing MTB for many a year, did a few road races as well in 2005 (Cat 5)
I have 3 young kids (1, 5 & 8) so riding/racing is an unscheduled event for me. Get it in wen I can!

1st photo is from EVO 2005
2nd from Granogue 2004


----------



## MrXC (Dec 6, 2004)

Name: Mike
Age: 29
Location: Wash, DC
Class: C's
Years racing: Cross - this is the first. MTB, longer but only somewhat seriously this year. Road, did one this year on my cross bike.
Team: City Bikes
Bike: Soul Cycles Monk

No cross pics yet, but here's one from the 24 hrs of Big Bear this summer.


----------



## MrXC (Dec 6, 2004)

MrXC said:


> Name: Mike
> Age: 29
> Location: Wash, DC
> Class: C's
> ...


Pic doesn't seem to be loading - sorry.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

davidh said:


> Hey Michael, just curious what you specialize in pa wiseand where are you located?


Hey..yeah I work in Orthopedics at Mayo Clinic in Rochester, Minnesota...I specialize in adult reconstruction of the lower extremity and spine. Why do you ask perchance?


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*How about an ALAN guy..*

Name: Ross AKA Mosovich
Team: ALAN
Year racing cross: 6 Started in CT, then moved to Ga. where the cross is now something to be very prowd of. We have 10 races in our series this year, so ck us out at www.georgia-cross.com 
Bike: ALAN X-40
Age: 35
Category: B or 35+, but will miss this season due to injury.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Mosovich said:


> Name: Ross AKA Mosovich
> Team: ALAN
> Year racing cross: 6 Started in CT, then moved to Ga. where the cross is now something to be very prowd of. We have 10 races in our series this year, so ck us out at www.georgia-cross.com
> Bike: ALAN X-40
> ...


Mosovich...we'll miss you at the races...be sure to send me your photos for www.southeasterncycling.com!!!


----------



## davidh (Sep 19, 2005)

Just curious Michael. I am an orthopaedic rep that specializes in joints and trauma. Had thought about going back to pa school at one point. Do you by any chance know a guy by the name of Fasil that I believe did his residency there at Mayo?


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Eric
> 38
> Racing B's or Mens 35+
> Custom Orbea Cross
> ...


Put on a Clif jersey, and you could pass for Mark McCormack.


----------



## Shey (Sep 25, 2005)

Name: Shey Lindner
Age: 33 in 05
Class: A
Location: www.georgia-cross.com
Team: GTC/Bikeman.com
Setup: Salsa Las Cruces/Campy
Years: 4th for cross
Pic: everyone else must be in front of me.


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

Name: Andre (very sloooow guy)
Location: Montreeal, QC
Class: Master (in Canada) or C in the US. If there was such things a D class, I would qualify for that too.
Years racing: 3rd year cyclocross & duathlons. Not improving the least bit but I am having loads of fun though! 
Team: Martin Swiss
Bike: 2001 Trek X01

2003 winter cx racing pic taken right before the big crash!

Yes.... I use running shoes...


----------



## Greg O (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm Greg from Portland OR. I'm 40 and this is my second year racing cross. Last year I raced Beginners then Master's B at the Cross Crusade races. This year I like the new Master's C category so that's what I'm racing (plain old C at other local races). I raced a few MTB races as Sport.

I gre up in NoCal and did lots of mountain biking. I basically stopped riding after moving to Portland 13 years ago and just got fat and unhealthy. I'm once again motivated, and the Cross Crusade is a godsend as I'm a mud lover, as are the local short track MTB series, and the Tabor series of road races (short, fast circuit races 5 minutes from home).

The pic is from the Halloween race last year at Johnson Farm


----------



## wonderdog (Apr 26, 2002)

*Wonderdog*

Name: Eric Wondergem (it's dutch)
Location: Johnson City, TN
Age: 28
Years Racing: 6 (road), 4 (cross). I mainly dabbled in cross until last year when I started my own series (https://www.msgcross.com) to fill a void here in East TN. Here's a photo from last year's NC state championships. I race A's and plan to tackly my first UCI Elite race this November.










Eric


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Shey said:


> Name: Shey Lindner
> Age: 33 in 05
> Class: A
> Location: www.georgia-cross.com
> .


What Shey doesn't say is that he *IS* the main man (along with his lovely wife, the main lady, and two friends!) behind the Georgia Cyclocross series. Without those 4, we would not have the great series we do!

Thanks Shey!!


----------



## Thor (May 25, 2004)

Me - Thor Engblom
Status - Married, 3 kids including a new baby
Age - 39
Location - Frederick MD
Team - Evolution Cycling/Team DLS
Years raced - 2nd year
Class - B

This year is going so-so. I'm not at all where I want to be due a lack of adaquate training, but I've got my reasons: new baby in July, broke my hand last July in a crit, tore my hip adductor in September... Oh well. I am where I am. It is still a blast every time I go out.

Photo credit: Michael F. Orly Jr, Digital Burn

Me at the top of the Wigwam Hill run-up in Iron Cross III this year.


----------



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

Years: 10th season racing Cross (Elite/Cat A). Also Semi-Pro MTB and Cat. 2 roadie.
Age: 31
Team: Collins/Specialized
Eugene, OR (Portland Cross Crusade and other regional races)
No kids, full time job, work on my own bikes, engaged.

Bikes: S-Works Road, S-Works Epic MTB, (2) S-Works Tricross.


----------



## HeavyD (Nov 12, 2002)

*Hello from Texas*



TNSquared said:


> Todd
> Memphis, TN
> 38
> 3rd year racing cross - perpetual midpack C
> ...


It was good to see you're still in the middle of the pack since I'm not there for you to pass anymore  (I was the guy on the Ritchey then the Orbea in case I was just a blur as you passed)

The CX scene here in the Panhandle is where Memphis was 7 yrs ago. I hope to be back on the bike soon, I had a messy motorcross accident this Spring. CX is still up in the air for me because I can only manage a fast hobble, not that anything could make me much slower.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Name:Scott
Location: Portland, OR. Cross Crusade
Job: Student (Political Science) and sometime shop mechanic (better wrench than racer...)
Age: 21
Racing: 2nd season
Started in beginner, now in C's maybe moving to B's this weekend.
Bikes: Croll with Campy Centaur, Paul Brakes, Jake the Snake with 8spd Duraace brifters, XT, sora, sram mix.


The photos is me in one of my first cross races. I've only done about 8 though but I'm improving. Those Kenda tires suck, I've never ridden them again.


----------



## sol 518 (Sep 2, 2005)

Name: Sol
Age: 25
First year racing cross
Racing in the C's this year
Bike: Flyte XLS3


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

francis aka 'francois', 40 years old, 2 kids

I started mtbr.com and roadbikereview... maybe it's time for cyclocrossreview.com!

I just got a cross bike. It's going to be a good year, I can tell..

fc

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/demo10-22/IMG_7976.JPG">


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Name: Zach Thomas
Age: 25
First year of racing cross, let alone racing in general.

Seeing that I jumped right into racing this year, I've done pretty well on the road and decent in the two cx races I've entered thus far. I finished midpack in the two races and I could've finished higher if it weren't for the fact that I suck at dismounts. But then again, I've hardly practiced which is something that I really need to do if I want to be at least somewhat competitive. Obviously. I also need to learn how to bunnyhop effectively, as if you couldn't tell.


----------



## whatthedillyo13 (Sep 23, 2005)

Name: Constantine Peters
Age: 23
Status: Happily Married with 3 bikes
Year: 2nd year
Class: C's and B's, single speed when possible
Bike: Bianchi SASS
Milwaukee, WI


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Name: Travis Tonn
Age: racing age 30
Status: Married with 2 bikes
Year: 1st year of cross 2nd year of Road racing
Class: C's and maybe even get into the B's
Bike: Fuji Cross pro that I am trying to pimp out slowly
Campbell, CA

Here is a piture from the halloween race last Sunday.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Niiice...*



argylesocks said:


> me and my girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought this was you when I saw it...


----------



## jrgary (Sep 18, 2005)

jeremyb said:


> hey there folks, figure its time to take a roll call. So stuff like age, gender, location, years racing cross, racing category etc.
> 
> me---27 male Sacramento (norcal). this is my second season (although i did do my first race 3 years ago). mens C still.
> 
> ...


Hi all- Reese here

39 (40 in December) Pilot Hill ( if you have ever ridden Salmon Falls Road, you have gone past my house) This is my first season, racing mens C's. I'm a longtime roadie, and raced a little mountain bike way back when it was fun, but it's been 15 years or so... I'll have to look for a picture, but I don't feel like walking back out to my work truck right now. I hope to move up to B's next year, (I guess I'll train) so I will be chasing Jeremy's wheel again.


----------

